# TUG ss'Metinda 3'



## frank elliott (Dec 12, 2010)

has anybody got news of the Metal Industries Ltd. deep sea salvage tug Metinda 3 ? I was on that tug from early Feb. 1960 to late May 1960 based at Scapa Flow, on station there awaiting distress calls from ships and trawlers in a few thousand sq. mile radius. While I was on Metinda 3 as R/O, no distress calls, just two voyages to Aberdeen to get supplies. A very interesting tug and a great place to be Scapa Flow / Kirkwall. What a good time we had! Anyway, is there any news of what became of that tug? Frank Elliott. R675579


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

SS Metinda 111, 1961 sold to spanish navy, renamed R.A.3, 1980 renamed A.R.33, 1982 scrapped at Cartagena. PS there is a pic of her on ''Thames Tugs''. 'cueball44'


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

If you google ss matinda3, then go to ''managed tugs'' you will see a pic of her.(Thumb) 'cueball44'


----------



## james killen (Sep 22, 2009)

George Maxwell Leggate was master of Matinda 111 for some time while she worked out of Scappa - he was also master of Overseas Towage & Salvage tugs; Marinia, Britonia, Salvonia & Neptunia.
One hellava nice fella and a brilliant tugman to boot!
Rgds.
Jim


----------



## victor sinclair45 (Oct 13, 2014)

hi i worked on the tug from 1960/61 was born in stromness does any one still keep in touch with any of the crew ?


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi the tug Matindia 3 came to Hull to salvage the S.S.Lona after she sank I have photos of the divers who did the diving during the salvage sam2182sw


----------



## bustler1951 (Aug 21, 2021)

frank elliott said:


> has anybody got news of the Metal Industries Ltd. deep sea salvage tug Metinda 3 ? I was on that tug from early Feb. 1960 to late May 1960 based at Scapa Flow, on station there awaiting distress calls from ships and trawlers in a few thousand sq. mile radius. While I was on Metinda 3 as R/O, no distress calls, just two voyages to Aberdeen to get supplies. A very interesting tug and a great place to be Scapa Flow / Kirkwall. What a good time we had! Anyway, is there any news of what became of that tug? Frank Elliott. R675579


I too worked for M I on the HMT Bustler 1951/2, I was a pantry boy when we towed a floating crane to Scapa, The Bustler went from there back to Faslane, from there it went to Port Said, done a short tow to Genoa and returned to Port Said, lay in harbour for a couple of weeks then went through the canal to Massowa in the Red Sea, It picked up a floating Dry Dock and proceeded to take it to Karachi, on this tow the engine broke down and the tow was taken over by the Pakistani Navy. The Bustler came back to the Clyde. Any pictures of the Bustler? or what happened to her? R571369


----------



## bustler1951 (Aug 21, 2021)

frank elliott said:


> has anybody got news of the Metal Industries Ltd. deep sea salvage tug Metinda 3 ? I was on that tug from early Feb. 1960 to late May 1960 based at Scapa Flow, on station there awaiting distress calls from ships and trawlers in a few thousand sq. mile radius. While I was on Metinda 3 as R/O, no distress calls, just two voyages to Aberdeen to get supplies. A very interesting tug and a great place to be Scapa Flow / Kirkwall. What a good time we had! Anyway, is there any news of what became of that tug? Frank Elliott. R675579


Frank, I was on the Bustler a tugboat also owed by Metal Industries, We towed a floating crane from Fastlane to Scapa flow, This would be in 1952.I do agree that the tug boats were something to be remembered for all the good things, We were sent to the Red Sea after spending two to three months on standby in the Med, I also remember seeing the Matilda in Scapa, Not too sure but there were other Matildas used for recovering wreaks, they had divers on board for that purpose Jackie Scollan R571369


----------

